# Computer Hive Activity Log (Excel or Word)



## Andy Webb (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this forum and to beekeeping. I am looking for a way of keeping a log of hive activity on the computer. I am sure I am not the first to think of this and do not want to reinvent the wheel. If anyone has a logbook file they are using in Excel or Word format I would be interested in seeing it. I hope to take the best from all those who are willing to share, and customize one to meet my needs. I am also looking for a check list for hive inspection. Something simple to keep me focused and on task once I get the cover off the hive. Being new I tend to miss things, and then I don't want to go back into the hive and disturb it again. Thanks.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

For a while I had a spreadsheet set up, but I found things worked better if I just had a notebook available.

Some things to consider for a spreadsheet might be:

Date
Hive ID
Yard ID
Time
Weather Conditions
Size of Hive
Number of Supers
Queen Present
Eggs Present
Larva Present, capped, open
Treatments
Production
Activities performed.
- add supers
- harvest
- split
- wrap
- etc.
Notes for next visit, what to bring, etc.
Info for queen rearing if you're doing that. 

I'm sure there's a lot more you might want to track, but too much info can get to be kind of overwhelming.

Also, there are some dedicated database programs out there for recordkeeping. Someone may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## crazy diamond (Mar 18, 2004)

Check out the one in July issue of American Bee Journal, good luck.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I have one I have used since I started beekeeping. I will send you a copy of it if you are interested. Just PM me your email address so I know where to send it.


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

Andy, what version of Windows you run? I wrote a Visual Basic program that was a "concept" awhile back. It's 85% finished if you'd like to take a look? I'm not sure if it will run on Vista or ME, as I'm oldschool (too cheap) on my operating system... 

Anyone else want to take a peek? If I can get enough good responses, I might continue work on the program, not sure... Just remember, its a concept program. PM me if interested....


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I keep a log, but not in Excel or Word. Gave up on MS a long time ago.


----------



## Andy Webb (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input and suggestions. I have developed and Excel spreadsheet, and would like some feed back. What would you add or subtract and why. It can be downloaded at the site below. Thanks.

http://home.ec.rr.com/jameswebb/Hive Activity Log.xls


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

I like your nectar source chart -- very nice.

I would consider adding some kind of indicator of when you move a nuc to a full hive body. 

I don't run Windows on my computer so I opened your sheet in a couple different spreadsheet programs that operate under Linux. Your spreadsheet opened and seemed to function perfectly in both.

I can see where a project like this could benefit from the use of a relational database system, but unless you're fairly experienced in Windows Access, it could be quite a chore. Doing it in one of the SQL systems available under Linux is well beyond my capability. I know a few people on this board have started projects like this, but I haven't heard news of any of them for a while.

This looks like a lot of fun, but I predict within two years you'll abandon this for a much simpler system. I would love to keep info like this on all my hives. It would be useful, but even more, it would give me a feeling of satisfaction. I just can't bring myself to routinely update the info well enough for it to be complete. I'm certain it's a personality flaw on my part. Good luck and happy datakeeping.


----------



## Andy Webb (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback. 

One of my concerns is that in two years I will discover that I am not recording what I need and I have a lot of useless information. That is why this feedback is so important at this stage.

Thanks for taking the time to check it out.


----------



## JIm in Annville (Jul 25, 2008)

I tried to open your form but comlputer could not find it.


----------



## Andy Webb (Jun 28, 2008)

JIm in Annville said:


> I tried to open your form but comlputer could not find it.


It should give you the option to save or open. Try saving to your hard drive where you will be able to find it, then open from your hard drive. I'm not a computer geek, so if this doesn't work I'm at a loss.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 27, 2008)

*MyHive.com*

Here's where I am keeping my info for now.

MyHive.com


----------



## Andy Webb (Jun 28, 2008)

http://home.ec.rr.com/jameswebb/Documents/Hive Activity Log.xls

Try this it should work more better. Sorry


----------



## broev (May 10, 2008)

*My Hive Record*

Here is a link to my Hive Record Card. It is sized to be printed on a card you can carry to the yard. I found it on the net a while back. BTW google docs are great, basicly excel and word on the net.
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p6oaF93OM9Bkc9_cs9SrKFA


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

JIm in Annville said:


> I tried to open your form but comlputer could not find it.


I had the same problem - there is a solution. Copy the link into your browser window. Cut off the last part of the address - the part that has the file name ...hive%Acivity...part. Everything after the last backslash. This should give you the main web page. He has a sectionf for files and downloads - go there and you can see and download the file.


----------

